# Frogs



## BassAddict (Feb 15, 2008)

Our frog mold came in, me, joe, katelyn and his wife will all be headed to the decent lake tomorrow to try em out


----------



## shamoo (Feb 15, 2008)

Good Luck Mr. BassAddict, they are some nice looken Kermys. Let us know how you make.


----------



## Jim (Feb 15, 2008)

Addict, If you have a digicamera that can take videos, try getting the bait coming over the water, and pads and stuff. That would be cool.


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 15, 2008)

Jim said:


> Addict, If you have a digicamera that can take videos, try getting the bait coming over the water, and pads and stuff. That would be cool.



I would love to do that Jim but neither Joe or I have a camera that can pickup the frog at that distance. I would love however to setup a dedicated plastics tank and take videos of our worms in action. Then put that up on the web site..


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 15, 2008)

Joe did a great job pouring those frogs.


----------



## shamoo (Feb 15, 2008)

Mr. BassAddict maybe look for a decent size fish tank at a yard sale and set that up to show the action of your worms when fished off the bottom on a shakey head or just texas rigged, that way you can shoot a side view.


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 15, 2008)

esquired said:


> Joe did a great job pouring those frogs.




Yes he did and i am proud of him


----------



## slim357 (Feb 15, 2008)

Whats the other side look like? Nice lookin baits tho.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Feb 15, 2008)

nice work!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 15, 2008)

Great lookin baits, and I can't wait for the report.


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 15, 2008)

I really like this frog mold, it has the body of a zoom horney toad and the legs of a sizmic toad. I am anxious to see what color frogs you make.


----------



## shinerman77 (Feb 15, 2008)

> I really like this frog mold, it has the body of a zoom horney toad and the legs of a sizmic toad. I am anxious to see what color frogs you make.




we have a lot of colors. if you want some let me or bassaddict know and we will work something out.


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 15, 2008)

Could you do laminate with them? My favorite frogs have a pearl belly with a green/melon top, but any light belly dark top work great.


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 15, 2008)

Havent tried it yet but i dont see a problem laminateing the body part. Now doing a full even laminate job with the legs and all would be a challange so i dont want to give you a definative answer on that untill we try it


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 15, 2008)

Legs don't have to be two different colors. I really just want the belly to be the lighter color, the legs are fine being a solid, darker color.


----------

